# I see stupid people, they're everywhere...



## SkyWarrior (Apr 18, 2013)

Remember the Sixth Sense where the kid says "I see dead people...they're everywhere...they walk around and they don't know they're dead..."

Substitute "stupid" for "dead."

A week ago, I received a shipment of mostly dead birds from a hatchery.  The hatchery was in a southern state and they plugged up all the air holes because it was "cold."    Cold to them meant in the 40s.  So they taped over all the air holes, suffocated and overheated all the chicks.  I managed to salvage six which died a couple days later because their bodies couldn't regulate their temperatures.

The hatchery replaced the birds and today I received 28 live chicks instead of 28 dead ones.  It's been 20F here and while they weren't particularly happy, they weren't cold and they were moving around normally.  These chicks were shipped with air holes and managed to do just fine.  Go figure.  

Thanks for listening.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 18, 2013)

That is really stupid!


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ArtisticFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

Seriously people?!


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 18, 2013)

We've had a hatchery tape one side of the box before when it was cold out, but who thought taping them all was a good idea?  Dumb.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 18, 2013)

That is really dumb!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, I couldn't believe it.  I felt so bad for the chicks.  Never mind that they were expensive.  

I've been so paranoid about the new chicks.  I've got them under a Brinsea brooder in the bathroom.  It's an Eco-20, which is a little small for the number, but they're doing okay.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm sorry that you got a box of dead chicks.  That happened to me last year and it was very dissapointing.  

It is really almost hard to wrap your head around the fact that an actual hatchery that mails chicks as their business would tape up all of the air supply.  It is really hard to think that anyone working there would think that was a good idea. 

So sorry, but glad you got another "live" box.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing. Its amazingly stupid for anyone to do - but it's shocking that a hatchery who is in the business of shipping chicks would do something like that. That doesn't make sense. Must have been a new hire in the shipping dept


----------

